
9 Most Commonly Asked Questions About MarketStore, Open-sourced Timeseries DB - yoshyoshi
https://blog.alpaca.markets/blog/2018/6/6/9-most-commonly-asked-questions-about-marketstore-and-answers-tothem
======
yoshyoshi
Hi HN! We saw lots of good discussions in social media and offline when
posting about MarketStore, the timeseries database for financial market data.
We’ve been answering questions and responding to comments, but today we wanted
to take the opportunity to put all the queries and responses together in one
post and share it with the entire community so everyone can get a look at the
responses on a single post.

